# Big Bro and CCW



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

Am I the only one here who will not get a CCW permit due to the blatent "big brother" shadow it casts?

Something about my prints being on file just because I want to protect myself... *shudders* just isn't right.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I thought about that when I was going for my CCW license and came to the conclusion that I have nothing to worry about as long as I continue being a law abiding citizen. :smt1099

Look at it this way, if they didn't take prints there would be a lot more scumbags carrying weapons.


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

DjSaneR said:


> Look at it this way, if they didn't take prints there would be a lot more scumbags carrying weapons.


I can certainly agree with that. I'm not blind to the advantages, but it still scares me.

I just can't help but feel like the government is gaining more and more power, too much if you ask me. I don't want to be a part of that.

I will probably end up submitting and getting a CCW license, but I just don't like it.

I'm sure they have my prints of file somehow anyway.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I agree with both sides. I carried for many years without a CCW because I did not want the Gov. telling me when and where I could protect myself. I did not carry all the time but there were times I felt my life was worth the risk I was taking carrying without a permit. After my son came along I decided going to jail for carrying wasn't good either so I got my CCW a few years ago.


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

Maximo said:


> I carried for many years without a CCW...


Oh, I won't carry without a CCW... My life isn't in that much danger. I actually doubt I need a CCW at all.

I'd only get a CCW for the "just in case" aspect.

I wouldn't break the law just to "carry"


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

The prints don't bother me that much. Really, if someone in the gov't wants to know about me, the lack of prints on file won't deter them I'd imagine.

As fingerprinting (or registering firearms at all) relates to keeping them out of the hands of criminals, I think it's a marginal argument. It certainly keeps handguns out of the hands of a few simpletons, but I don't imagine that most homicides are committed with registered arms.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

PenguinRunway said:


> I just can't help but feel like the government is gaining more and more power, too much if you ask me.


Yep.. That's what made me think, too. At the end, I figured that the government can get whatever they want from me without my prints, anyway.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

MLB said:


> The prints don't bother me that much. Really, if someone in the gov't wants to know about me, the lack of prints on file won't deter them I'd imagine..


I concur.


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

Disneyworld even scanned my fingers for "terrorist protection" ... not sure if they actually took my prints or what... freaked me out though.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

If ya ever  bought a firearm and had a NICS check run they already know who you are, fingerprints or not!:watching:


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Many states now require fingerprinting when you get (or renew) your driver's license. Hell, my job required that I get printed.

It's no big deal. Chances are they already have your prints on file anyway.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

OrangeSkies said:


> Many states now require fingerprinting when you get (or renew) your driver's license. Hell, my job required that I get printed.
> 
> It's no big deal. Chances are they already have your prints on file anyway.


I figure if you have received or renewed a drivers license since 9/11, been in the military, applied for a passport or had a job that requires any kind of security check, your fingerprints are already on file. Of course, if the polce have ever taken you into custody - whether you were actually charger or convicted - your prints are in the system. Most people born in the past 30-40 years (if it was in a hospital anyway) probably have their prints on file someplace as well.

The government already knows who you are and where to look if it really wants you. Your name, picture and address are on file if you have a valid DL or state ID and if you file taxes, they also know where you work. Actually, they know more about you than you probably do.. :smt022


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

PenguinRunway said:


> *My life isn't in that much danger. I actually doubt I need a CCW at all.*
> 
> *I'd only get a CCW for the "just in case" aspect.*


How do you know your life isn't in danger?

"Just in case of what?"

Looks like you have a while to think about a permit.


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

2400 said:


> How do you know your life isn't in danger?


Are you trying to make me paranoid? haha

No, I'm just saying, I have never felt threatened in any way. The only reasons I'd want a CCW is:

1) In the event I AM threatened.

2) Ability to hide gun from others when transporting or camping.

Guns aren't too too common in Florida... atleast not around here. It'd be nice to be able to just put it under my jacket in the event I need to take it somewhere.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

That isn't much of a concern for me as I've been finger printed a bunch of times. I am really starting to think I am the only one who was ever finger printed in grade school. But we got finger printed back when I was in first grade and again in fourth grade. And I was finger printed so many times when working armored transport I still have ink on my fingers.

Besides, if you remain a law abiding citizen, your finger prints on file may be helpful to you anyway.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Besides, if you remain a law abiding citizen, your finger prints on file may be helpful to you anyway.


+1 :smt023

Besides... ever take a close look at your birth certificate...? You're prints are already on file. Now, go out and get your CCW and protect yourself from that "just in case" moment.


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

js said:


> +1 :smt023
> 
> Besides... ever take a close look at your birth certificate...? You're prints are already on file. Now, go out and get your CCW and protect yourself from that "just in case" moment.


Ya I will...

I just hate the system. I love america, don't get me wrong... but why must we take away our freedom and liberty so we can force our freedom on others.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

PenguinRunway said:


> Ya I will...
> 
> I just hate the system. I love america, don't get me wrong...but why must we take away our freedom and liberty so we can force our freedom
> on others.


HUH????????????:watching:


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

Alot of our freedom is taken away due to terrorist attacks and such (and idiots right here in the us). Well, it's being blamed on that anyways.

If America wasn't so pushy... but at the same time, they are loosely connected and I'm somewhat proud to be part of a country that does what is right. I don't know, I try to stay out of politics, I'm just now getting into them. Pardon my half baked notions.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

PenguinRunway said:


> Pardon my half baked notions.


Popcornsmilie


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

DjSaneR said:


> Look at it this way, if they didn't take prints there would be a lot more scumbags carrying weapons.


If criminals needed a permit to carry then there'd be no need for anyone to carry. Unless you were referring to people who make less money than you which the permit fees are intended to deter.

The permit system does not work. It is only intended for one purpose: to discourage law-abiding citizens from carrying by turning the right to keep and bear arms into the right to keep but the privilege to bear arms. That is it. It is already illegal for a felon to purchase or possess a firearm. What good does making the right to keep and bear arms a privilege instead of a right?

Big Brother already has a lot more information on me than any CCW application can provide them. I'm not really concerned about that. I'm just one of the few people who despise my Constitutional liberties being deprived from me. Don't blame me for the direction this country is headed.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

PenguinRunway said:


> If America wasn't so pushy... but at the same time, they are loosely connected and I'm somewhat proud to be part of a country that does what is right. I don't know, I try to stay out of politics, I'm just now getting into them. Pardon my half baked notions.


Who's pushy?

Are you telling me that Saddam Hussein wasn't being pushy by refusing to abide by treaties and making death-threats?

Is there any need for me to remind you about why we're in Afghanistan?

Have you been following North Korea and Iran?

No, we're no pushy at all. If we were pushy(as we should be) we wouldn't be involved in a war as Iraq, Afghanistan, Iran, and Syria would no longer exist. Instead we have to sacrifice our own lives and resources to try to make the lives of ungrateful savage scum better.

No. We're the nice guys. We're way too damn nice.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Revolver said:


> No. We're the nice guys. We're way too damn nice.


Amen to that! :smt023


----------



## PenguinRunway (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, I simply don't like how things are.

HOWEVER, I have no better solution, so I have no right to complain.

I just wish we could all hug... and then carry without being printed.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

PenguinRunway said:


> Well, I simply don't like how things are.
> 
> HOWEVER, I have no better solution, so I have no right to complain.
> 
> I just wish we could all hug... and then carry without being printed.


I agree with you..............................except for the hugging part.:smt170


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*But speaking of Big Brother*

But speaking of Big Brother, would you pay money and beg permission from your masters to exercise what is supposed to be a "right," if your name and address would be published in the newspaper, and on a public internet database?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I agree with you..............................except for the hugging part.:smt170


Good deal............I ain't huggin' Maximo........I saw his picture....:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, I'll do the hugging thing if you nice, fine men here promise not to grope anything. :smt082


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have been fingerprinted since 1967. Then I have been finger printed and background checked at least yearly sometimes bi-annually, this doesn't include the credit and finanical checks,or the random drug screening. I figure the only thing big brother doesn't know about me is when my last bowel movement was.
Getting a CCW is a great help when the elected officals want to keep thier offices because each CCW equates to at least 10 more voters that want to keep firearms and will vote against them if they support restrictive firearm laws.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Well, I'll do the hugging thing if you nice, fine men here promise not to grope anything. :smt082


I promise... :smt077 :smt1097


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Getting a CCW is a great help when the elected officals want to keep thier offices because each CCW equates to at least 10 more voters that want to keep firearms and will vote against them if they support restrictive firearm laws.


+1 :smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Well, I'll do the hugging thing if you nice, fine men here promise not to grope anything. :smt082


The promise depends on if you have a good Colt to grope.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> The promise depends on if you have a good Colt to grope.


She doesn't and I think she'd hurt you if you touched the Sig.:mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've never worried about it. One, my prints have been on file since I was 18 and got my pistol permit while living in the PRM (People's Republic of Massachusetts). Getting them done again to get my CCW was not a big deal. Two, I've got nothing to hide (not implying anyone here does). Let them track me, watch me, listen to my calls, read my emails. I've got more important things in my life right now to worry about than if "Big Brother" is watching.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Revolver said:


> She doesn't and I think she'd hurt you if you touched the Sig.:mrgreen:


Dern tootin'! :anim_lol:

We called the factory today and they said it was currently with the Sig gunsmith... I felt very violated. :numbchuck:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Revolver said:


> She doesn't and I think she'd hurt you if you touched the Sig.:mrgreen:


No Colts how tragic very deprived, nothing to grope for me.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm coming onto this conversation a little late but wanted to put my two cents in. I figure big brothers already has a file full on me since I've served in two branches of the military and various other things so why not be legal and have the ability to protect myself and my family. I never carried in Iowa because I didn't have a CCW but in Montana I do, and thus, carry all the time I can legally carry.


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

I'm new here, but old in all other aspects. I agree with Tony Pasley---except that I have been printed and investigated every year since 1960---until I retired. Now, without printing, those who are concerned know where I am and everything else about me. What's to worry ? Ya gotta trust someone and it might as well be those who trusted you.

After some few years of blissful retirement, I started to read local papers-----WOW--all the shootings, gang violence, muggings, rapes,----you know the situation. Even our beach has, at times, been taken over by gang warfare. The local "law" appears to be castrated with respect to action. Then, am I responsible for the protection of me and my family ? Well ??

I have been taught to protect those for which I am responsible. How do I do that in today's environment ? Pepper spray? A stick? Kung Foo? Prayer? Negotiation? Hugs? 

I understand the language of violence. I have seen evil. If protecting my loved ones, and you, when the situation is consuming, is not to be expected, why am I on this forum and why am I even discussing this subject. 

I am physically prepared and mentally ready to what is necessary to protect me, my family, and you, when the situation arises. 

Please explain to me why anyone would do less.

Dave


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Never thought much about Big Brother having my prints for CCW due to the fact they already have my prints for D.O.D. and D.O.E. clearance. Dern now I feel like there watching me:mrgreen:.


----------



## BAC (May 25, 2007)

Heh, my prints are on file for my security license anyway... But on the topic at hand...

"Well regulated" comes to mind pretty quickly, and that reminds me of a conversation myself and another had regarding whether or not it was "Constitutional" to require a license to carry or really even own a weapon.

What he said was, in short, yes. It is Constitutional. A "well regulated Militia" (that being us) is strictly defined as being "well regulated". While it would be unlawful and unconstitutional to require passing tests or anything like that, requiring that we receive training and then acquiring a license to prove we've received such training actually PROTECTS us, since now we can prove, in court, the "well regulated" portion. He said the Second Amendment wasn't to give everyone and their brother a gun, but rather to protect the rights to own guns by those who are trained to use them.

So give Big Brother your prints. If Big Brother then misbehaves with them, revolt and oust the offending politicians from office. Simple. Not easy, incredibly dangerous, but simple and in line with the ideas the country was founded upon. Social contract.

As it stands now though, SuckLead was/is right, it can often serve simply to help you. Being suspicious of the Gov't is fine, but no need to be paranoid unless they give you reason to be. 


-B


----------



## BAC (May 25, 2007)

dourdave said:


> I am physically prepared and mentally ready to what is necessary to protect me, my family, and you, when the situation arises.
> 
> Please explain to me why anyone would do less.
> 
> Dave


You, sir, I respect. As a "young buck," I reserve the right to admire and hope for no less a mindset than that one when I become more involved in careers and such.

-B


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

PenguinRunway said:


> Disneyworld even scanned my fingers for "terrorist protection" ... not sure if they actually took my prints or what... freaked me out though.


yeah me too


----------

